# knowing your pregnant right after sex?



## chelseav1213

Okay this may sound crazy but the day I got pregnant I told my finance "I think were gonna be pregnant!" I felt a sharp twingey pain as soon as he was finished.. at the time I jokingly told him but sure enough I got pregnant that night.. is this just a coincidence or has anyone heard of this? I mean it was like the second he was done I could feel it high up in my pelvic area and it felt like something shot up in there Lol (we weren't activley trying but I wanted to be pregnant so bad..we werent preventing either but I had stopped tracking my ovulation to just let it happen.. maybe I was just imagining things because i wanted it so badly..)


----------



## bitethebullet

Well I'm fairly sure I could tell from implantation but not sure about from the moment we finished having sex! I guess I thought to myself 'well this could be it' but apart from that....


----------



## wanaBmummy

My hubby's mum is convinced she knew she was pregnant with him as soon as they'd done the deed. I had no idea until about 11dpo and that was partly because i was temping as well x


----------



## chelseav1213

My OH thinks I'm crazy Lol but my friends mom said she knew and her Dr even said women who are really in tune with their body know different feelings and very well could have been true! It was something I will never forget so that makes me think so even more! Or I could just be crazy :)


----------



## sweetdrea

I told my husband right after we were done that I am pregnant. Even though u are not pregnant up to a few days afterwards I just knew. We were definitely not trying cuz we already have 4 kids
. I knew even with all the negitive pregnancy tests day after day. Then I got to watch no line then faint faint faint line get darker every day LOL


----------



## lauram22

I think I knew with my first, I had period like pains all day the day we dtd which I'm guessing was ovulation pains?!? But I just knew don't ask me why x


----------



## chelseav1213

Thanks ladies.. maybe its a motherly instinct or something! (Obviously we were right cause look at us now!)


----------



## bakebean

me too i knew i would be ovulating and i felt the sharp pain the following day and my dates are spot on. i knew my cycle really well and get pregnant first time trying :) xxx


----------



## Evian260

HAHA my husband actually knew I was pregnant before me, because I'm fertile myrtle apparently...

I kept saying I wasn't going to be but I was using OPK's and he was like "you're pregnant, I know it".... two weeks later TA DA!


----------



## chelseav1213

Haha oh wow! My OH told me I wasn't pregnant up to 6 weeks when the test said positive! I kept telling him I was when I was throwing up and being grossed out by things I loved before! Like pizza rolls Lol he just said it was all in my head


----------



## aegle

I just knew too. I felt very protective in the days that followed and did feel sharp pains, which I guess was probably ovulation.


----------



## greats

I think I knew the moment as well. We weren't trying trying (no charting, temping, nothing like that) we were just having fun that cycle, and I remember my husband saying, "Yeah, I think I just got you pregnant." :haha: It obviously worked lol


----------



## ChuggaBump

Both times I've got pregnant I've felt like I "knew" straight after DTD. I can't explain the feeling... just overwhelmingly happy and excited and just the feeling that I had a secret...


----------



## chelseav1213

Thank u ladies i guess as women we are just amazing and know our bodies pretty well! Well seeing as your ttc. I hope you get that same feeling again really soon Chuggabump!!


----------



## corgankidd

That kind of happened with me, but it was my husband who knew right away. As soon as we were finished he said "Thats it! My boy is in there!" Sure enough I was pregnant and it was a boy. 
My dh had never said anything like that before and we had been trying for about 8 months. 
I did feel him implant as well. I was with friends and got a weird sensation and even said to them that I think I am implanting. They all were shocked when I was indeed pregnant and that I had felt it.


----------



## chelseav1213

Wow how interesting that some of your ladies SO's knew right away! Must be daddy instincts too! Too bad they don't have to feel some of the pain we do! But they don't get some of the joys either! I keep telling my OH how I wish he could feel the kicks its amazing <3


----------



## phineas

The month I got preg I KNEW if I tested mothers day id get a positive, (knew this at the start of the month) I had no ewcm when we dtd and I knew I wouldn't have to worry bout doing it at O day, which turned out to be 3days later. And even on I day when we didn't (I got a uti so was to sore to anyways!) I knew I didn't have to worry! I ended up testing the day after mothers day (oh and I were fighting on mothers day... Yup hormones) and yup I was right a Bfp! So I knew before we even dtd lol


----------



## tabitha561

I told hubby that i knew I was pregnant he was like yeah right and I was :)


----------



## caramelly

I had to admit that it was fun to let it lose!(loose? grammar..lol)

We talked about it and it was crazy and fun! I usually felt nervous in case of an accident but we really enjoyed the moment. I also had the feeling that, this was going to be it! :)


----------



## chelseav1213

Wow Phineas how fun to know before you even dtd!! Tabitha our OH's sound alike :)


----------



## 1eighty

My mum knew with my little brother when she woke up the next day ;)


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

He told me that I was pregnant with that load! The next day I started having low blood sugars instead of high (I become very insulin resistant immediately after ovulation... The joys of being diabetic)... Yep, I know I was pregnant before a test could tell me.


----------



## JoulesRulez

I knew it the next morning... I woke up in a very good mood, thinking I'm going to be a mommy :happydance:


----------



## SJDsMommy

While that is interesting I have to say it was a coincidence.. it takes on average 10-14 hours for the sperm to even reach the egg, its not instant.. but no reason why you couldnt just have the instinct that it would happen.


----------

